# Reflections or Mirror Fun



## photong

Reflections in mirrors or any other objects.

*Link gone *


----------



## carlita




----------



## MuffinJuice

Edited due to broken link


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Brenda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cich

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cindavphoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

*Link gone *


----------



## simnine




----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Not Neve

Editing due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

that is quite strange neve...but cool!


----------



## steve817

Could it be the one titled "Mirror Fun" that you are thinking about?
Cool shot by the way.
Steve


----------



## manda

Not Neve said:
			
		

>



Id never seen this Sandy. You just... yeah


----------



## Not Neve

OMG, Manda!  I actually wondered if you had.  I've been thinkin about the old times and looking through photos.    I'll email you a similar one that is too funny!  

Steve, I think you might be right.....must be mirrors.


----------



## steve817

Edited due to broken link


----------



## nannabug

That is a very cool picture, Not Neve! I keep studying it trying to determine what the arch is over them central subjects. Awesome! 

Here is a reflection picture I took one early morning after a nighttime thunderstorm came through. The corrals are just east of our house.


----------



## Marco120588

Here are some pics i took with my bathroom mirror.
*Links gone* 
tell me what you think!


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Paradigm_Shift

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danicat2000

I know this is odl thread but I couldn't resist . . .

(btw, not photoshopped-just black posterboard, a mirror, and some indirect sunlight)


----------



## LaFoto

I like it when "old" threads get reactivated and I think this forum on the themes could stay "alive" all the time: sometimes I see something and decide: this makes a good one for "Theme X" on the PhotoForum, no matter whether the particular theme is on page 1 or 4 or even 5. I once made a list of all the themes that there are and now also look at my old photos under this aspect. So if I find one that matches one of the themes - I post it.


----------



## danalec99

*1 link gone *


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Bruno

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Big Mike

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Camper Dave

my campervan in the lake district 

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dezmaas

Buy a bike!


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

But still, but still... this is a great one! 

Have I ever told how much I love to come to the board and find someone has sent in many new photos to the themes section? No?

I love it!


----------



## voodoocat

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> that jug makes my nose look big....alas


There is still a  factor.


----------



## Jaffapie

Hehe, I like it round here!


----------



## voodoocat

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like it round here!


And we like you round here too


----------



## vonnagy

*sigh* jaffa is soo cute


----------



## usdmEJ

shes got nothin on me 8) 

*Link gone *


----------



## Jaffapie

hahaha....so true


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## StvShoop

what the hell  :shock: those colors are CRAZY, man 

it looks like there's a swamp in the city


----------



## vonnagy

StvShoop said:
			
		

> what the hell  :shock: those colors are CRAZY, man
> 
> it looks like there's a swamp in the city



yeah... its also the cheapest parket lot in the city at $8 a day.  on days i drive its an adventure parking there cause i don't know if my car is going to make it out :shock:


----------



## Slowboat

Canon EOS 10D ,Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM 
1/60s f/4.0 at 28.0mm iso100


----------



## danalec99

THATS Cool!!


----------



## Slowboat

Thanks for the comment.  

It was well worth kneeling down in the middle of the street to capture that reflection.


----------



## Nytmair

just went searching since I knew i had some reflections.... here's the few I found:

that's me holding the camera....
*Link gone *


----------



## nomotiv4all

thats my guitar after i put a million coats of wax and sealant on the back of it . not too artsy but its a great reflection. Noone belives thats a real reflection.


----------



## StvShoop

nomotiv4all said:
			
		

> a million coats of wax


a million is right  :shock: lol  
but why the back? will anyone ever see it
nice photo. i think it might be groovy to do a series of guitar reflection photos


----------



## stevo12886




----------



## molested_cow

*Link gone *
Not so much of reflection of an image, but the light.


----------



## vonnagy

nice one cow!


----------



## Grosh

subway:





*Two further links gone *


----------



## nomotiv4all

Paradigm_Shift said:
			
		

> Played around with the curves and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which one of us took the picture?  8)



Was this fountain Piture taken in pasadena by any chance. I could swear ive seen that fountain on corner of california and fairoaks


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## rsilfverberg




----------



## LaFoto

So there's one of my favourite pictures appearing again here in the "Reflections"-theme, Ralf, thanks for putting it up here, too.

My today's contribution to the theme is not my photo ... but I am in it.
My dad took it with my sister's camera - and though it might not be outstanding photography, I quite like this photo:





It's my sister in the front and me in the back of this boat.


----------



## LaFoto

Oooops, only after having been to your photo-folders, *RICHARD* (!), am I realising that you are Richard, not Ralf - what on earth had made me think you were a Ralf??????????


----------



## photobug

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!
Picture performed by unProfessional Stunt Driver on the open road. At 70 mph. In traffic. I hope your insurance is paid up!


----------



## photobug

Look Ma, I can drive with no hands!


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## judehei

*Links gone *


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

*Link gone *


----------



## Tenerife

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## dlifesjrny

*Links gone *


----------



## captain-spanky

photobug said:
			
		

> Look Ma, I can drive with no hands!



AND you're on the wrong side of the road/car!!!!



anyway... here are my contributions.. 
















and a self protrait i did over a year ago...


----------



## JonMikal

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Jonmikal, that one is so crystal clear!!!  And spanky, it's the right side of the road for us!!!!


----------



## JonMikal

*Link gone *


----------



## Rob A

hey guys, i duno if this has been done before but what about reflections? can be anything! heres what i have, it was from my first film i ever took!

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Bumped and merged with the existing reflections theme.  

Please try to search it before you make a new theme, to make sure it doesn't already exist!  Thanks!


----------



## conch

*Link gone *


----------



## Rob A

oops, sorry :shock:


----------



## Corry

Rob A said:
			
		

> oops, sorry :shock:




No problem!!!  Just a friendly reminder, cuz it happens a lot!  I've been a moderator for the themes forum for 3 days now, and I've merged 4 or 5 threads!  

Keep posting!!!!  (especially here!  )


----------



## Picksure




----------



## SQ Bimmer

I bet you guys will never guess what this was reflected off of (not glass or water):


----------



## jadin

a mirror? (you didn't say it wasn't a mirror) 

but seriously... a cd?


----------



## SQ Bimmer

Ding ding ding, you get an e-cookie!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## NikonChick

This was shot at the crack of dawn one morning on E6 I then processed in C41 chemistry.

*Link gone *


----------



## doenoe

Well, here are some of my reflections. Nothing fancy, but reflections none the less 
*Links gone* 

Greetz Daan


----------



## Sergiozal

Old Tuscany house

*Link gone *


----------



## Niki

From last summer where I used to live. 
_ *Link gone *_


----------



## CrazyAva

Nothing spectacular, but reflections still..........
*Link gone *


----------



## ksmattfish

*Link gone *
camera: Super Speed Graphic w/ 150mm f/5.6 Schneider, tripod
film: Arista Pro 125 in Sprint 1:9
scanned from neg


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## tylerbiss

*Link gone *


----------



## Tamara




----------



## black_z

of all the reflection pics i have taken, i think this is my favorite.  taken in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas.


----------



## black_z

another one from same place...


----------



## LaFoto

Why are we all putting up our reflection-pics into the Themes, when there's a CONTEST going on!?!?!?!? Ah well, mine would never win, anyway...


----------



## fightheheathens

i have a thing with reflections.  i love them, every time i see one i take a picture i think


Budapest, looking at the palace from across the Blue Danue in about 10 Degree weather.
1





berlin from the back of a car
2





This place near Barcelona, this is a flipped image i took into a lake after i threw some stones in
3





also in Barcelona, Im the guy in the yellow/green coat
4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brataslava. i love this shot.
5





This one is from the Alahambra in Granada, also one of my favorites
6


----------



## LaFoto

All three taken in Oldenburg/Oldenburg, Lower-Saxony, Germany, in June 2005.


----------



## greensthings

*Link gone *


----------



## Middlemarch

*Link gone *


----------



## vonDrehle

Forgot about this one...
*Link gone *


----------



## Marctwo

*Link gone *


----------



## kalee

*Link gone *


----------



## spike5003




----------



## Peanuts

First time ever using a manual film camera 2.5 years back.  Aww.. good times.


----------



## doenoe

got another one, bit on the dark side though.
*Link gone *


----------



## dirtnapper

*Links gone *


----------



## jeroen




----------



## shoedumas

A few submissions, and boy, did I find out that I like reflection shots.


----------



## Eightball Walker

Sweet deal!  

I love my aviators  

[img=http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/5940/camp288bt.th.jpg]











I detailed two Mercedes for my mother's boss, this is the reflection of the tan one in the c-pillar of the dark blue four door, two nice cars...


----------



## Megip

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Two and a half years later...


----------



## LaFoto

And more than a year later, here I am again:

Hermagor in Austria on a rainy day


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Reflection of the cabs window.


----------



## Rob_W

This was an idea i tinkered with, not sure if it worked but it kind looks how i wanted it to


----------



## LaFoto

Some more additions:

1.





2.





3.


----------



## PatrickHMS

La

I ALWAYS enjoy your photographs...

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, and this one:






ETA: Thanks, Patrick! 
I didn't know you'd be commenting when I prepared this one of Mia, the cat and her reflection in the window .


----------



## LaFoto

Actually, I had been looking for this one but at first could only find the other...






I know, this one is full of technical flaws. It is really old, was taken with the Powershot, and apparently I couldn't keep it very steady for this one. But well...


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier




----------



## lmchelaru

Rob_W, that reminds me of Escher's drawing.


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## LaFoto

Lykia Lodge in Cappadocia, Turkey, and its reflection in its own hotel pool


----------



## javier




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## DragonHeart

This image was taken off someones sunroof of two ladies.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## bobnr32

Great shot Rob.


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> Great shot Rob.


  +1 :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Ilford xp-2


----------



## Storky1980

1.





2.


----------



## Rekd

Deleted by author


----------



## stone_family3

My daughter Sophie playing with a mirror


----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

Well, I'm afraid this needed to be merged with the existing theme thread on Reflections or Mirror Fun...


----------



## LaFoto

And to not only merge but also add, here are two pics taken while we were on the Swedish island of Gotland in June, one mirror self...






... and summer sky on Baltic Sea waters with clouds and flying sea gulls.


----------



## Buckster

Scribbles:


----------



## Seekwence

I seem to remember seeing a similar thread, like "Reflections 2008" or something. But hey, I'll post a few here...

1. Northwest corner of the Forbidden City. Beijing, China






2. Zakim Bridge. Bostonm MA





3. Random (SCUBA) dive spot. Puget Sound, WA





4. Burntside Lake. Ely, MN


----------



## LaFoto

What you remember, Sequence, is the Assignment Thread, from those times when we still had weekly assignments set up by users for users, and the Reflection one somehow lived and lived and lived and still seriously competes with the Theme thread. I have debated merging the two, but decided against it...


----------



## Rekd

LaFoto said:


> And to not only merge



This thread is old, stale and washed up. Most of the images from years ago are broken. 

Why would you merge my thread with this one? 

I pulled my photos. Not sure what (or even IF) you were considering the lameness of this thread when you merged the new one. :twak:


----------



## LaFoto

Theme threads are theme threads and don't die, no matter the first pages and their looks. How cluttered with the same theme would this section be if I didn't merge newly started ones with the existing ones? If you want to display your reflection photos on their own, in a thread that is fresh and new (until it sinks), go ahead and do so in the General Gallery. You're very welcome to do so.


----------



## Rekd

LaFoto said:


> Theme threads are theme threads and don't die,



Yeah. They absolutely die. 

This one did. Twice from the looks of things. And trying to pump air into it without fixing what's broke isn't going to accomplish a damn thing. :er:

If you want to be useful to the community and do things to "make the thread better" (meaning making it so people will actually look through it) why don't you clean out the posts with broken links from the 5 or 6 pages so people aren't scrolling through a bunch of junk.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Buckster

A few from Tempe, AZ:


----------



## Buckster

Palace of Fine Arts, San Francisco





World Trade Center, New York





A building in Phoenix, AZ





Ponds and lakes in Virginia




















Macinac Bridge Lights





Water drop with colored paper background





Boats


----------



## javier

*Beautiful work Buck. Simply beautiful! Hard to pick a fav, but I really like this one....*


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly!  :mrgreen:

Still very much enjoying your street photos too!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## orb9220

Being New these forums. Thought to share as always fascinated by Reflections and Mirrors.




Reality Imitating Art by orb9220, on Flickr




Which Way Up by orb9220, on Flickr




Dreaming Afloat by orb9220, on Flickr




Nature Reflections Squared by orb9220, on Flickr

Hope something is interesting to others.
.


----------



## Capeesh

Nice outfit !!!


----------



## 8ball




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## akeigher

Let's see your best reflection shots.

Here are a few of mine:

Jordan Pond in Acadia National Park







Cathedral Rock from Red Rock Crossing in Sedona, AZ







El Capitan in Yosemite







I cant wait to see your shots!


----------



## soulfusion

Very nice. I very much like the Jordan Pond shot.
Here is one of mine, Venus at daybreak.


----------



## HikinMike

*Mount Watkins, Yosemite*





*Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite*




*
Merced NWR; Merced, CA*





*Merced NWR; Merced, CA*


----------



## Frequency




----------



## Frequency




----------



## Frequency




----------



## Frequency




----------



## Frequency




----------



## JAFO28

My contribution.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you; please continue....

Regards


----------



## JAFO28

Heres another one.


----------



## Frequency




----------



## Frequency




----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

4 and 5 are splendid. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

"Reflections" have been a photo theme for years on end, for more than 7 years has that theme thread been running on TPF already, and as theme threads never die (although the photos of the first few pages might have disappeared), I had to merge your new thread on the same theme with the existing one, Frequency. I think you'll understand.


----------



## Frequency

Definitely sir; i never take that personal; the fun is that before starting that thread, i checked the list, but i wonder, why i missed it there  :scratch:

Regards 

PS: is that you in the image?


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Ken

Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Frequency said:


> ... is that you in the image?


 
Nope. That one's my husband. My pic can be found elsewhere in this thread, from not too long ago, I think I posted it in August.


----------



## Frequency

Oh...sorry....

I saw you there....in  library, with a camera in hand; right? 

Regards 

I have removed my introductory post about reflection and also the numbering, since they are not proper to be there. Regards


----------



## Frequency




----------



## SJGordon

I like reflections as well.  Here are 3 of mine.
Downtown Grand Rapids, MI.  





Ordway Lake, Mason County, Michigan





Emerson Lake, Mason County, MI


----------



## Frequency

Loved them all; especially the last one

Regards


----------



## javier




----------



## Capeesh

The Casino at Monte Carlo

1






2





3






The Famous Tay Railway Bridge in Dundee


----------



## javier




----------



## Frequency




----------



## wphantom

Two from The "water mirror" of Bordeaux, France.


----------



## peeper




----------



## javier




----------



## Ricardodaforce

2 from today




Miro al Suelo y Veo el Cielo by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Las Banderas en el Agua by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## MarkGowerPhotos

Some nice images here will have to give this a go


----------



## mcooper

I love reflection shots, here's one I took of three candles against a mirror. This scene has fooled a few people I've shown it to before, who've thought it's six candles.






mcooper
http://michaelscooper.com


----------



## mcooper

Sticks and fallen tree branches resting on very still river water. This was originally taken as a color transparency, which I scanned and converted to grayscale.






mcooper
http://michaelscooper.com


----------



## wakamakulit

Garhoud bridge by night...


----------



## javier




----------



## Capeesh

3 reflections from my trip to Ireland recently.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Compaq

dam og tårn refleksjon by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Tidleg morgon by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Urbygningen 3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





ur kveldslys by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr






Eirik inspiserer + spegelbilete crop by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Fire in the sky by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





opp-ned illusjon by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic

Compaq said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63790041@N04/6131116793/
> dam og tårn refleksjon by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



I love this shot!


----------



## cgipson1

Some copy work of some photos I shot in the mid 80s... Ballerina Susan Clark and Dancer Anthony Ferro of the New York Ballet, during rehearsal. Being copywork, they are a lot more contrasty then the originals were... I compensated as much as I could.

#1





#2


----------



## cgipson1

my favorite tree reflection

#1





#2 same tree with both actual and reflection (shot on a different day)


----------



## mommy-medic

Last year: (whatever that was by my side glowing blue/white is annoying me... Off to edit that out).


----------



## Edsport

My buddy Spencer...





Taken in the fall of 2010...


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake

Daytime light painting with a mirror:


----------



## SituationNormal

Lights on the water by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## MTVision




----------



## bobnr32

b3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## MrSleepin

downtown jacksonville, FL


----------



## johngpt

4700


----------



## DragonHeart

LillianaandMelissa@KlutchKustoms by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

Okay a little explanation.  This was taken at a car show.  Its a removable sunroof that someone had laid beside his show car.  The Wicked Dreamz is a vinyl sticker he had on said sunroof.  The two ladies were looking at it and I just snapped the picture at the most opportune moment


----------



## johngpt

Brian, thank you for explaining! I really was scratching my head, thinking "huh, reflection?"


And killer pose from the two young ladies!


:mrgreen:


----------



## DragonHeart

johngpt said:


> Brian, thank you for explaining! I really was scratching my head, thinking "huh, reflection?"
> 
> 
> And killer pose from the two young ladies!
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Yeah, thats why I felt the need to explain it.  I looked and realized you cant really tell its a mirror reflection


----------



## jake337




----------



## jcradford

Mirror at Curaçao .... Made with a Sony NEX-5 from a bridge.  


View attachment 3935


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## javier




----------



## LaFoto

0102_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0103_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## Buckster




----------



## johngpt

Buck, way cool!


----------



## TamiAz




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## johngpt

TamiAz said:


>



Tami, totally cool. Great framing, aperture, focus.


----------



## JAC526

Here's a couple.


----------



## Compaq




----------



## Compaq

Tårn by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Anders, great photo, and great avatar photo too!


----------



## JustinL




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

the sun sets on refractions and reflections


----------

